# Cleaning algae off windows



## ACWindows (Oct 1, 2014)

There are a couple of ways. One of the best ways is to use something called "oxygen bleach." It's different from chlorine bleach as it won't cause damage to paint or fabrics. One brand name for it is OxiClean but there are several other brands as well. Mix it with water and use that to clean the algae. Soak the stains in the oxygen bleach and then scrub them clean.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

What type of window material?


----------



## Bob... (Jan 29, 2013)

ACWindows: Thanks. I'll look into that. I cleaned one window since posting...water and a soft scrub brush did the trick, but that was east facing. The north side looks to be a bit more stubborn.

Windows on Wash: I think they're aluminum with a paint finish. They were installed before we owned the house...they may be 7 or 8 years old.


----------



## tbeck3579 (Dec 9, 2014)

I use bleach if it won't get on plants/lawn, etc. It's cheap. When I wash the siding I use Simple Green, not so cheap. Simple Green doesn't kill the plants, but it does remove the green algae/moss/slime and the black mold growth on the north side of the house where the sun doesn't shine. Available at Walmart, Sams, etc.


----------



## Rajesh13 (Dec 2, 2014)

there are too many products in the market to remove algae stains. I personally use trisodium phosphate [Tsp] and sometimes water for remove algae stain..


----------



## tbeck3579 (Dec 9, 2014)

I use TSP for a lot of things too -- strong stuff and works really good. Often recommended by paint company's. Clean your wood with it before painting, it takes the grease/oil off so the paint will adhere. Advice -- measure it. It will take the finish off wood if you use too much. A friend of mine finally discovered more does not = better. Poured the stuff straight from the box onto the wood floor when doing everyday cleaning. Everywhere it hit, no finish left. The plan was to clean the nice finished floor, not refinish. Plans change.


----------

